# Great Jigs cheap



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

I posted this last year, but there is a lot more members here now so here it is again. These are really high quality jigs at a good price. And he is lightning fast shipping. http://www.jamminjigs.com/ Have fun and stay safe.....Matt


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks...will be placing an order tonite


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah I love these jigs. I like that crappie kit for 18.50.....i think i will have to order it!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

They should make this a STICKY so it will be at the top of the page for the whole season.....Patch


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Just placed an order thanks!

Gus


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Maybe this guy would advertise here, then a sticky could be made, right Steve?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, or even better an banner.

I've ordered from these guys. Some excellent stuff.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't know the qualifications for a sticky, but I think him advertising here would be a pretty good move on his part with the membership that this site has....Patch


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Great lookin' jigs!! Great prices!! My order's been sent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

You guys will not be sorry he makes some really good jigs....Matt


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Ordered a BUNCH last night.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Got my order today and they are awesome!!! I can't believe the prices, you can't beat 'em. Anyone who hasn't checked out the jamminjigs.com site really ought to give it a look!!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

placed my order tonite cant wait for em!!! in the comments section i put in a blurb about michigan-sportsman see if we get any response


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Placed my order last night. The guy that emails back (I assume the same one that posts here) was very helpful in answering all my questions.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

If I hit my jig box with a camera flash I can use it for a nightlight. Glo-jigs are sweet!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I can' even make em that cheap!!!! Putting in my order too. Thanks for the heads up.~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I bought a huge kit last year.

It got me thinking, it is funny how often I find jigs in the lip of pike I catch. They are attracted to it too...


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey guys, don't forget to take the novelty link from the that site and get some jigs for the lil' lady, LMAO.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Sib, I was wondering who eles noticed that. They kept the language nice to keep from being searched as an adult site.

Ok i can't resist: I wouldn't eat ANY fish that bit that


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Heck, I'm staying off any lake that has a "Richard" bite going on. Too funny.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

None of the sets really caught my attention. But i did go through and order two of just about every small panfish jig they had. You just cant beat 50 lures for 20 bucks.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Welcome to the site, Brian. Great to have you as a member and sponser!!!I got my first order from you about two weeks ago, they are some great lookin' jigs. 
Now, if we'd only get some decent ice. It's driving my wife nuts...........when I can't get on the ice, I'm buying more tackle. She just doesn't understand that you never can have enough fishing tackle.

Butch


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

the way everyone is acting, you are in for a very busy time at the shop in a couple of weeks. 

glad to see you finally checked this site out....alot of great people here that definitely support our sponsors.

thanks for a great product......stop in and check the site out from time to time.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

okay you guys, got me talked into the neon kit.

The other kits advertised there are: 
1. crappie kit
2. Sunfish, Bluegill, and Perch Kit 
3. all purpose kit

Which 2 of those 3 kits would be best for Lake St. Clair and for Stoney Creek?


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought the Crappie, neon, and panfish kit. Very happy with all the jigs. Welcome Jammin'


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

finally received my order of jamminjigs.....they are sweeeeeeet!!!!

can't wait for ice........freeze baby, freeeeeeze!!!!!!!!


----------

